# Favor ***** State Park. St Augustine Fla



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Just booked this for a short trip the 25th-28th. Looks nice has any one been?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Favor ***** State Park. St Augustine Fla, Just booked, Have you been there?


No, Lee, and it you don't quit booking these beautiful Florida campgrounds, I may have to just move over there!









Have a great trip.









Maek


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Lee,

We haven't been there, but have been thinking about a weekend there. Let us know. Going to Ft Clinch this weekend


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

fl_diesel said:


> Lee,
> 
> We haven't been there, but have been thinking about a weekend there. Let us know. Going to Ft Clinch this weekend


My neighbors go to ft clinch all of the time and love it. I have been there, but never camped there. Its nice. Make sure you take lots of pictures. Bring lots of fire wood!!!! For Us Florida folk its beyond COLD!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lee,

We always stayed at Anastasia SP when in the St Augunstine area. In fact my current signature is from there. No info in Favor ***** - sorry

J-


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We've stayed there a few times several years ago before we got the Outback. As I remember, the campground itself was small but nice- typical of most of the Florida State Parks that we've stayed at but there really wasn't much else to do at the park.

If you ever have a longer weekend, you might want to head up to Savannah. We like 2 parks up there- Skidaway Island and Fort McAllister and the drive up I-95 is very easy. 
Julie


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

jjdmel said:


> We've stayed there a few times several years ago before we got the Outback. As I remember, the campground itself was small but nice- typical of most of the Florida State Parks that we've stayed at but there really wasn't much else to do at the park.
> 
> If you ever have a longer weekend, you might want to head up to Savannah. We like 2 parks up there- Skidaway Island and Fort McAllister and the drive up I-95 is very easy.
> Julie


Thanks i will check them out some time. I just wanna get away, see some wild life. So i think this will be fine. How were the roads in and out on the park. It looks like they are all sand. Also are the roads easy to get around with the trees? I have seen some parks that were very very tight.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm sorry but I don't remember about the roads. Like I said, it was several years ago (sometimes I can't remember what happened yesterday) and we had a pop-up then so trees and tight spots wasn't such an issue. 
Julie


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Just booked this for a short trip the 25th-28th. Looks nice has any one been?


yes- went 2 weeks ago. Has long unpaved road leading to campground. Some sites are a little tight to get into. There isn't much to do, but we really enjoyed the peace and quiet. Took the kids fishing and walked some nature trails. As usual in the woods, watch the ticks on the children.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

gator_back said:


> Just booked this for a short trip the 25th-28th. Looks nice has any one been?


yes- went 2 weeks ago. Has long unpaved road leading to campground. Some sites are a little tight to get into. There isn't much to do, but we really enjoyed the peace and quiet. Took the kids fishing and walked some nature trails. As usual in the woods, watch the ticks on the children.
[/quote]

I went today and looked. No Way could i get a 31rqs into site 10!!!!







Most of the sites were very tight. There were a few that would be ok, but not many for me. It does look like a nice place though.. very Quiet.


----------

